# Water cooling



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the best water cooling all in one kit?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think any answer here will purely be an opinion and subject to your needs and hardware.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a roundup of 14 products, you can decide based on your needs, budget and features:
AnandTech | Closed Loop AIO Liquid Coolers: 14-way Mega Roundup Review


----------



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok now what is a good case for this


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

As with the previous post, the case choice is dependent on your needs and budget. It's also going to depend on which cooler you get. You'll need a good mounting location for the fans/radiator. Once you decide on a case, you can check compatibility on the manufacturer's website, forums, or other hardware sites.

For example, this site keeps track of Corsair cooler compatibility:
H80 / H80i / H90 / H100 / H100i / H110 Case Compatibility Thread (Page 1 for full listings)


----------



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Even the most low maintenance liquid cooling systems can fail. The simplicity of the heatsink/fan setup is such that, even if the fain fails, the heatsink can safely remove enough heat to keep the CPU from frying before it's safeguards kick in.

Liquid cooling systems have more parts that can fail, sometimes catastrophically. Leaks are always a concern as well as pump failure.

I, personally, believe that air-to-air cooling is less maintenance and less problematic and only necessary in the cases of extreme overclocking. 

Also. For information. Water cooling is only for direct cooling of the ICs connected to the system. Airflow must still be maintained to cool the remaining components.


----------

